# Roxy and Georgia - Our Two Rescue Dogs



## morticia (Feb 15, 2011)

We just adopted two of the most adorable, lovable resue dogs from a very high kill shelter. Dogs stay four days and on the fourth day they can either be adopted or put down. They can't be adopted on any day except that last day and if no one has asked about them, they are often euthanized first thing in the morning. 

Georgia is a little four month old lab mix puppy we got first. She had been found roaming in a rural area almost starved along with another puppy that they didn't catch. No one had put a hold on her so they were getting ready to euthanize her when we got there 10 minutes after they opened. We went ahead and adopted her and she is plumping up quite nicely and is now quite a wonderful little thing to have around.










About a week after we adopted Georgia, I checked the shelter's website one morning and realized that they had caught her sibling and it was already his day to be adopted/euthanized. I tried to get there before they opened so I could put a claim on him and adopt him, but I got caught in traffic and arrived 20 minutes after they opened and, sadly, he had already been put down. But there was another dog that had been scheduled to be euthanized the day before, but they had held her because a rescue group was trying to find a home for her. The rescue group had been unable to find a home to take her, so they were going to euthanize her that day. She was very loving, well behaved, and appeared to get along well with Georgia, so we went ahead and adopted her too. They say that she is a Lab mix, but I don't think she really looks that much like a Lab. She was found tied to the fence outside the shelter one morning.


----------

